
Planned Obsolescence: We’re Killing Old Technology with New Technology - duck
https://tedium.co/2019/09/03/planned-obsolescence-technology-problem/
======
Finnucane
I collect vintage non-digital camera gear, which means on occasion I find an
_old_ battery still inside. Usually, if the corrosion isn't too bad, I can
clean the piece up and replace the battery with a standard 9v or AA battery,
because those things haven't really changed for a long time. Once or twice
I've had to make a little patch with a bit of tin foil. I'd hate to be
completely dependent on something I couldn't fix.

